# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  Free Download Elegant Themes Wordpress All Themes + Plugins

## kakhasdinwe1

*Free Download Elegant Themes Wordpress All Themes + Plugins

Elegant Themes Wordpress Free Download Themes Wordpress  Elegant Themes - Surely my favorite collections of all time. All the 
themes out here are very well constructed, and as the name suggests the 
theme are very elegant - it really well suits the name. About 30 of them
are there in the latest version of Elegant Themes collection, I am 
sharing all these divided in different parts. I recommend you all to 
check these themes out, if you haven't already done, and I am sure that 
you'll love all of them.



Themes containing in this package are :-





- 13Floor


- Aggregate


- Anticipate


- ArtSee


- AskIt


- Basic


- BlueMist


- BlueSky


- Bold


- Boutique


- BusinessCard


- Chameleon


- CherryTruffle


- Cion


- ColdStone


- DailyNotes


- DeepFocus


- DelicateNews


- Deviant


- EarthlyTouch


- eBusiness


- eGallery


- eGamer


- ElegantEstate


- eList


- eNews


- Envisioned


- ePhoto


- eStore


- Event


- eVid


- Evolution


- Feather


- Glider


- Glow


- GrungeMag


- Handheld


- Influx


- InReview


- InStyle


- InterPhase


- LeanBiz


- LightBright


- LightSource


- Lumin


- Magnificent


- Memoir


- Minimal


- Modest


- MyApp


- MyCuisine


- MyProduct


- MyResume


- Notebook


- Nova


- OnTheGo


- PersonalPress


- Polished


- PureType


- Quadro


- SimplePress


- Simplism


- Sky


- StudioBlue


- TheCorporation


- TheProfessional


- TheSource


- TheStyle


- TidalForce


- Webly


- WhosWho


- Wooden


The user interface is a standard one for all of the themes called "epanel"
and is very easy to use, all these themes have been constructed for 
various purposes like magazine, gallery, e-news, app, blog etc. So, it 
can be recalled as a general-purpose collection.
As I have said earlier I love these themes and I easily prefer them 
over majority of ThemeForest themes, as it does not have a complex 
set-up and acknowledges easy setup of the website and obviously the 
theme itself.



You will be getting the free download of all these themes from Elegant Themes :-

You can check all the themes in the demo link provided and the download 
links are categorized into four parts, make sure you download all the 
parts to get access to all the themes as shown in the list of the demo 
link
*

----------

